# White eye?



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I just noticed one of my adult Acei has an eye that's gone white. Just noticed it last night. It is not bulging or protruding from the socket, and it doesn't appear to be 'fuzzy' as if a fungus was growing on it...

Injury or disease? Should I isolate the fish? I have a cycled, 20 gallon tank running empty, getting ready for a couple holding females, so I have a spot for him...what do you think?

Sorry, crappy phone pictures were the best I could do..


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

A few extra water changes may improve the water quality. I would look at the water quality that's affecting the fish's health.

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

that looks like another fish bit it to me, i had that happen before 
it should clear up just warm water and water changes


----------



## Ladayen (Aug 21, 2011)

This happened to my acei. I suspect my male bit the female. A little over a month later it's all cleared up. Just keep the water clean.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, doesn't seem to be getting any worse. Did a 50% water change today, and cleaned the filters. Fish is still eating like a typical cichlid.

I'll do another w/c on Wednesday and see what happens.


----------

